# Temp controlled vaping



## Ridhwaan (26/6/15)

Not sure if there is a topic on here about this, I read this found it very interesting.

https://www.misthub.com/blog/tutorial-guide-to-temperature-control-vaping/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/6/15)

Interesting read. 
Moved it to the temp sensing sub forum. Seems more appropriate here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (7/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Interesting read.
> Moved it to the temp sensing sub forum. Seems more appropriate here


@Marzug,I sometimes get a "no liquid on coil" warning when it is obviously wet.Any ideas?


----------



## Marzuq (7/7/15)

kev mac said:


> @Marzug,I sometimes get a "no liquid on coil" warning when it is obviously wet.Any ideas?



I have not got an error of this sort as yet. I will investigate and give you some feedback later today


----------



## kev mac (7/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> I have not got an error of this sort as yet. I will investigate and give you some feedback later today


Thanks pal.


----------



## Marzuq (7/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Thanks pal.



Ok did some reading and it appears that in joules mode ohm resistance is only read from 0.12 to 1.0 ohms. Anything below and above this may result in false errors. 

This may not be the solution but it's something you can check on your setup and resolve if necessary. I'll keep investigating and if i find anything new I'll report back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (7/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> Ok did some reading and it appears that in joules mode ohm resistance is only read from 0.12 to 1.0 ohms. Anything below and above this may result in false errors.
> 
> This may not be the solution but it's something you can check on your setup and resolve if necessary. I'll keep investigating and if i find anything new I'll report back


Thanks for your effort. I'll take this in consideration .


----------

